# ProfibusDP oder Profinet?



## HaSchi (23 April 2007)

Hallo,
ich will an eine S7-300 (315-2PNDP) ET200S, Touchpanel, ...
anschließen. Ich steh vor der Entscheidung Profibus DP oder eben Profinet zu verwenden.
Momentan haben wir überall Profibus DP.
Meine Frage:
Profibus DP oder schon Profinet ist alles schon ausgereift bzw. verfügbar um den Umstieg zu wagen?


----------



## Maxl (25 April 2007)

Das ist eine Philiosophiefrage.

Wir haben den großen Profinet-Einstieg vorerst noch verschoben, da es in der Regel um einiges teurer kommt, und da die Konfiguration etwas umständlich ist.

Derzeit siehts so aus:
- Peripherie (ET200, Antriebe usw) über Profibus-DP
- Bediengeräte, Fernwartung über Ethernet (Achtung: hat mit Profinet nix zu tun - PN-Schnittstelle unterstützt auch Ethernet)

Solange keine PN-Peripherie angeschlossen wird, können beliebige 08/15-Switches verwendet werden.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## IBN-Service (28 April 2007)

HaSchi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will an eine S7-300 (315-2PNDP) ET200S, Touchpanel, ...
> anschließen. Ich steh vor der Entscheidung Profibus DP oder eben Profinet zu verwenden.
> Momentan haben wir überall Profibus DP.
> ...



Hallo HaSchi,

solange es keinen zwingenden Grund gibt, PN einzusetzen (z.B. Synchronlaufrealisierung über Bus bei "Sinamics"), würde ich die Finger davon lassen.

DP ist ausgereift, zuverlässig und es gibt unendlich viele Feldbusanschaltungen.

Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, das PN sich nie richtig durchsetzen wird.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 April 2007)

Ich teile eure Meinungen. Nach einer inoffiziellen Aussage eines Mannes der es wissen muss, ist Profinet noch nicht in dem Topf wo es kocht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 April 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, das PN sich nie richtig durchsetzen wird.



PN wird sich schon durchsetzen. Irgendwann gibt es Baugruppen, 
die PN voraussetzen, Kunden die PN vorschreiben ...



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ... ist Profinet noch nicht in dem Topf wo es kocht.


:icon_lol: 

Was nicht heißt, dass man sich daran nicht 
die Finger verbrennen kann ...

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## profichip (2 Mai 2007)

*Profibus DP vs. Profinet*

Hallo,

wir beobachten die Trends sehr genau, Siemens hat sicher als einziger Anbieter verfügbare Komplettlösungen für PROFINET. Momentan ist der Anwenderkreis PB-DP wesentlich grösser und die Anzahl der neuen Anwendungen im zweistelligen Prozentbereich am wachsen.

Falls in dieser Anwendung das Touchpanel an MPI angeschlossen werden soll, um send&receive-Befehle zu unterstützen, wäre ein MPI-Adapter als Standardproduct empfehlenswert oder eine Lösung mit dem MPI12x.

mfg
Lothar Schröttel
profichip GmbH



HaSchi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will an eine S7-300 (315-2PNDP) ET200S, Touchpanel, ...
> anschließen. Ich steh vor der Entscheidung Profibus DP oder eben Profinet zu verwenden.
> Momentan haben wir überall Profibus DP.
> ...


----------



## HaSchi (9 Mai 2007)

Danke für die Infos,
wir haben den Einstieg Profinet auch verschoben.

Gründe:
keine günstiges Panel für Profinet vorhanden (auch nicht bei Siemens).
Zu hohes Risiko da wir noch keine Erfahrung bei PN haben und wir bei
der Anlagenproj unter Zeitdruck stehen.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass sich der Profinet durchsetzen wird.

Haschi


----------

